# Blood Ravens



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Well i've been meaning to paint these for years so heres what i have done so far


































At the moment im working on a second dreadnought and the remainder of the tacticak squad (8 man for the moment), hopefully i should have most of the first tactical squad finished tomorrow. The veteran sergeant isnt 100% finished, i still need to tweak his weapon and do something else with his base. My basic goal is try and get a 2k army painted before the new warriors of chaos stuff is released, im not sure how many marines i cant paint in a row (thankfully i have my DE to break it up abit  )


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

nice, did you free hand the thingy ma-bob(the thing on shoulder pad) forgot what it is lol


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah i did free hand the chaptor badge, wish i could get some transfers just so they looked abit more consistent


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I think it looks better in free hand. Marines tend to look a bit too similar as it is, so any type of individuality you can give the model is a plus, in my opinion.

Looking good.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Love you work they look ace


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Real grade A marines!!! The wings and body of the Raven should be a tad bigger, but besides they are magnificantly paintedk:!!! Well done!!! Have some rep!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

hey thanks for all the replies, well i didnt managed to finish the marines today (far to many breaks  )

heres a few WIP's 


































Im actually tempted to just buy one of the new libs rather than finish this one, things left to do

1) assault termies
2) another tactical squad
3) two Dev squads
4) Scouts with snipers


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I love your poses actually. Really makes your army stand out, and your paint job has done it justice. Glad you got round to doing them!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

those Tactical Marine squads have a very tactical poses to them. Grade A!!!! I like all the other ones too!!! Here, have even more rep than before!!! lol


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Only thing that upsets me is the loss of truegrit, gave them combat knifes and everything  (damn GW and its new codex's). Im not to sure if i want to paint up the assault marines, i have a feeling i might be swaping them for sternguard vets. Think i might have to fit a landraider in the army some how as well.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Hell they look ace, can not wait for some more. +rep


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

itsonlyme said:


> yeah i did free hand the chaptor badge, wish i could get some transfers just so they looked abit more consistent


I saw a wonderful guide for freehand painting chapter symbols, I think it was on Bell of Lost Souls... I'll go and try and track it down and then post it in here in a second 

Option 1:

1) Download this
2) Read this
2) Buy some transfer paper (make sure you get the right type for your printer - there's some links in the above article)
3) Print logos onto transfer paper
4) Win!

Option 2:

1) Read this
2) Use the nice tips for freehand painting chapter symbols
3) Profit!

Hope you find something useful in this post


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

ahh i will take alook at those links mate, cheers


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Well i tried doing the badge in the way the article said, think its looks alot better than om the marine sergeant (cheers for that again  ) anyways what you guys think?


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

great work, i love the lightning claw termies... the pose is brilliant.

it looks better with hand painted shoulder pads.... transfers are good in some situations and for some people, but your guys look better with hand done icons. :good:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work going down here, I will keep an eye on this log.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Well its been a long time since i posted here, i actually had a rather long break from all things games workshop, i have however recently started painting again!

I havent done loads since my post but i have nearly finished two squads (that is some super speed painting!)




























































Wip of a force commander, not sure if i will ever actually use the guy but i think it would be nice to get all the blackreach stuff painted










Here are a couple of none blood ravens thing, first is my avatars of war hero that im using for the unit champion in my 5th ed Chaos marauders with great weapons unit, they had a model made (they used to have chaos warriors).


----------

